# Exo-Terra Heat Rock? Good or bad?



## chris354724 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi,

I have heard mixed reports on heat rocks but the one above has a thermostat in it so regulates temperature.

Surely that makes it safe. I'm looking to get one for my beardie "spike".

Anyone have one?

Chris


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Nope and i wouldn't either, not for a beardie anyway, my opinion though


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

hi chris, ive only ever heard bad things about heat rocks. but ive never had one myself, so i dont know. but if you are using a thermostat, i should imagine its pretty much like a heatmat., you will be controlling the temp.:2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

mandi1234 said:


> hi chris, ive only ever heard bad things about heat rocks. but ive never had one myself, so i dont know. but if you are using a thermostat, i should imagine its pretty much like a heatmat., you will be controlling the temp.:2thumb:


TBH though a heat mat shouldn't be underneath the beardie, it should be attached to the back so they can't lay and bask on it


----------



## chris354724 (Jul 6, 2008)

well the thermostat is in the heat rock so i dont control it. It says that it turns it off if it gets too hot so keeps a safe steady temperature.


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

chris354724 said:


> well the thermostat is in the heat rock so i dont control it. It says that it turns it off if it gets too hot so keeps a safe steady temperature.


 oops, sorry chris i didnt read it right (a lot of people do that on here lol). well in that case, i wouldnt use one then. i thought you ment it was a seperate thermostat :whistling2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

chris354724 said:


> well the thermostat is in the heat rock so i dont control it. It says that it turns it off if it gets too hot so keeps a safe steady temperature.


 Still wopuldn't use it for a beardie mate, even though they have a picture of a beardie on the box, they aren't designed for them, they don't sence temp very well from underneith and can burn themselfs and if you can't control the thermostat how do you know what temp to keep it at and also if the sensor breaks your screwed, it'll go to full temp.
Not worth risking if you ask me


----------



## chris354724 (Jul 6, 2008)

cool, just wondered if anyone had used them. if they are so dangerous then why are they permitted to sell them?


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

chris354724 said:


> well the thermostat is in the heat rock so i dont control it. It says that it turns it off if it gets too hot so keeps a safe steady temperature.


tbh i wouldnt trust the internal stat on it

if i were you id use an external stat matstat(on/off) to control its temps 
although you shouldnt use it will a beardie as they arent belly warmers maybe for leo but not beardies


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

chris354724 said:


> cool, just wondered if anyone had used them. if they are so dangerous then why are they permitted to sell them?


 they are ok for some species of lizard just not beardies.


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

as far as i know (and correct me if i'm wrong), the issue with heatrocks isn't the overall temperature.

it's that certain spots can get superheated. too close to the heating element or something. this means the stat doesn't catch it and this one area can burn the animal.

i'm sure they're not ALL like this, but beardies don't need under belly heating so much anyway so no point risking it imo.


----------



## auntiesocial84 (Oct 7, 2009)

i agree with ginnerone! he knows his stuff lol! my opinion is that heat rocks are dangerous and can burn lizzards!!


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Kiel said:


> as far as i know (and correct me if i'm wrong), the issue with heatrocks isn't the overall temperature.
> 
> it's that certain spots can get superheated. too close to the heating element or something. this means the stat doesn't catch it and this one area can burn the animal.
> 
> i'm sure they're not ALL like this, but beardies don't need under belly heating so much anyway so no point risking it imo.


This is correct it can cause hot spots, such as leopard lizards (not gecko) and collard's can detect the heat all over their body so they move when it gets hot, beardies are rubbish at detecting under belly heat and will sit there till they burn. 



auntiesocial84 said:


> i agree with ginnerone! he knows his stuff lol! my opinion is that heat rocks are dangerous and can burn lizzards!!


Thanks i try my best to help:2thumb::no1:
i like you :notworthy:


----------



## chris354724 (Jul 6, 2008)

ok thanks for the heads up. he likes basking at the light anyway. i might put a real rock in there under the light so get natural heat.


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

chris354724 said:


> ok thanks for the heads up. he likes basking at the light anyway. i might put a real rock in there under the light so get natural heat.


Perfect idea, in fact i have a huge, thick chunk of slate under my basking light in all my beardie viv's which gets warm but no where near hot enough to burn, plus it retains the heat and radiates it at night.:2thumb:


----------



## auntiesocial84 (Oct 7, 2009)

haha ur not too bad urself ginnerone! your always happy and here to help :2thumb:


----------

